# Newcastle (SOFAR Expo)



## ronhalling (Mar 14, 2013)

Is anyone from here taking any Diamonds or MD's to the SOFAR expo in Newcastle, who else is going, I am all cashed up and chomping at the bit to get down there, gunna do the Australian Reptile Park on Saturday then be waiting 30 mins before they open the doors at the Newcastle Jocky Club on Sunday, thinking of putting a cow catcher on the front of my purple 4 wheel mobility scooter to plough my way through the crowd lol, i will not be hard to miss, the bearded giant on the purple mobility scooter with probably my grand daughter sitting on my lap like the quenn of shiebah, hoping to see some of the folks from here down there, put some faces to the names.....................................Ron


----------



## geckoman1985 (Mar 14, 2013)

Can't wait to go like you I'm cashed up and will be helping out this year as I have joined sofar this year . Can't wait to meet new people and make new friends it was something I missed when moving to singleton from gladstone central Queensland 
were I was one of the founding members of the first Queensland reptile expo . And had been waiting for a way to get down to Newcastle for the sofar meetings.


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 14, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing you and others there, I was devistated when the weather buggered up my daughters return home during the floods and the money i had saved for the Penrith Expo had to go to her for petrol to come home the long way round from the Gold Coast to Port Macquarie via Hexham, but this time Rain, Hail, Fire nor Locust will stop me going to Newcastle.................................Ron


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 14, 2013)

C u there Ron .... If I spot ya lol


----------



## Bart70 (Mar 14, 2013)

Just make sure you got a big carry basket on that scooter Ron.......Just in case


----------



## Melzey (Mar 14, 2013)

In going, just not cashed up  haha. Just for a look. I hope I don't find anything awesome because I may have to break a bank ..


----------



## Umbral (Mar 14, 2013)

Taking a bit of cash but there are only two morphs I would consider buying and one isnt available to to public yet and I doubt the other will be there lol. I'll stock up on critter crumble while there though.


----------



## jacorin (Mar 14, 2013)

i'll be going,and if you hit me with that cow catcher ron,i'll tip you out of that purple scooter and run off with it


----------



## Knobbies (Mar 14, 2013)

what morphs are they Umbral??


----------



## Shotta (Mar 14, 2013)

ahh i cant waait might get a male md hopefully there will be coastals


----------



## Tinky (Mar 14, 2013)

*Hello Tinky*

I am rostered on at the Turnstile Entry from 9am to 11.30, then Auction watch till 1pm. Make sure that you say 'Hello Tinky'








PS Bring your cash! The ATM's tend to get cleaned out pretty quickly. Cant believe that Herpers spend more money in a day that punters at the horse races.


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 14, 2013)

Still have had no luck in getting a table.Been told it is booked out,I guess we will find out on the day.


----------



## Tinky (Mar 14, 2013)

That is a fairly negative view Ramsayi, and table allocation has nothing to do with luck. Are you saying that SOFAR did not want to fill all of the tables? How would that make any sence. We did have some no-shows last year from people who had paid up for a table.

There is always issues with getting appropriate paperwork from breeders. The department make you jump through a thousand hoops to put on an event like this.

Anyway the Expo has been on at the same time for over ten years so its not like it is a surprise. I am sure that you are orgainised and have asked to be on the mailing list for next year.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 14, 2013)

Knobbies said:


> what morphs are they Umbral??


Melanistic Macs and 100% het for albino spotted.


----------



## jacorin (Mar 14, 2013)

i know rams tried to get a table tink,that place is big enough to have more tables than they do,so i dont understand why he cant.....unless he didnt get his app done in time??? if he applies and pays for a table next year and has a bad breeding year and has no animals for our expo,does he get his money back??

oh and tink,i'll be there about 8.30..... make sure im 1st in line plz


----------



## Oldguy (Mar 14, 2013)

yep will be there and like some others cashed up


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll be there not cashed up and working in a Sofar stall....


----------



## hugsta (Mar 14, 2013)

Tinky said:


> That is a fairly negative view Ramsayi, and table allocation has nothing to do with luck. Are you saying that SOFAR did not want to fill all of the tables? How would that make any sence. We did have some no-shows last year from people who had paid up for a table.
> 
> There is always issues with getting appropriate paperwork from breeders. The department make you jump through a thousand hoops to put on an event like this.
> 
> Anyway the Expo has been on at the same time for over ten years so its not like it is a surprise. I am sure that you are orgainised and have asked to be on the mailing list for next year.



Have they been selling animals for 10 years..?? I remember having a table at the first few, didn't think it had been going for this long, but geez time flies...

I am in the same boat as Rams, I think the problem is we have the Castle Hill Show, Hawkesbury Herps show at Penrith, then the Illawarra one, and Newcastle last. Unfortunately for us, we're not sure how many animals we may or may not have left by the time the SOFAR show comes along. Like what jacorin said, if we book a table and then have no animals left to sell do we get a refund..?? I understand from your guys perspective, but at least understand ours, I don't think Rams was being intentionally negative..!! Feel free to correct though Rams...lol 

Daz


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 14, 2013)

Cant wait for this weekend! I have missed all the other expos this year!!!


----------



## jacorin (Mar 14, 2013)

<<<<<< will have a blue name tag on..... APS..jacorin

say hi


----------



## mungus (Mar 14, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> Still have had no luck in getting a table.Been told it is booked out,I guess we will find out on the day.



Been booked out for months.....i got in before chrissy to secure a table.


----------



## jacorin (Mar 14, 2013)

see u there then aleks


----------



## ratsnakeroger (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm in the market for a male southern forest dragon anyone got any to sell at expo?? look forward to seeing u their


----------



## Melzey (Mar 15, 2013)

SOFAR - 2 more sleeps


----------



## wokka (Mar 15, 2013)

hugsta said:


> Have they been selling animals for 10 years..?? I remember having a table at the first few, didn't think it had been going for this long, but geez time flies...
> 
> I am in the same boat as Rams, I think the problem is we have the Castle Hill Show, Hawkesbury Herps show at Penrith, then the Illawarra one, and Newcastle last. Unfortunately for us, we're not sure how many animals we may or may not have left by the time the SOFAR show comes along. Like what jacorin said, if we book a table and then have no animals left to sell do we get a refund..?? I understand from your guys perspective, but at least understand ours, I don't think Rams was being intentionally negative..!! Feel free to correct though Rams...lol
> 
> Daz


Isn't less than $100 for a table? If you dont sell any animals, call it a donation. If you do have animals to sell, then call it a bargain.


----------



## Ambush (Mar 16, 2013)

SOFAR Is the day before my Birthday. 
Shame people wont listen and buy me reptiles  .
Last year it was on my Birthday and I got my own presents. 2 enclosures and some bits and pieces.
Shame I'm broke this year. But i'll be there.


----------



## jacorin (Mar 16, 2013)

wokka said:


> Isn't less than $100 for a table? If you dont sell any animals, call it a donation. If you do have animals to sell, then call it a bargain.



donate?? what crap,if you end up with no animals to sell on the day and you paid for a table,you have the right to expect your money back,


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 16, 2013)

hugsta said:


> I am in the same boat as Rams, I think the problem is we have the Castle Hill Show, Hawkesbury Herps show at Penrith, then the Illawarra one, and Newcastle last. Unfortunately for us, we're not sure how many animals we may or may not have left by the time the SOFAR show comes along. Like what jacorin said, if we book a table and then have no animals left to sell do we get a refund..?? I understand from your guys perspective, but at least understand ours, I don't think Rams was being intentionally negative..!! Feel free to correct though Rams...lol
> 
> Daz




It is more to do with not knowing so far in advance what you will have available for the day.I tried to book a table on feb 25 but apparently they were all booked out and I asked if their were any cancellations I would be interested.At the end of the day the more choice buyers have the better.It really has nothing to do with the money for a table,as well as membership, but more to do with having a table booked and not showing up,as doing this may cause other sellers to miss out and having empty tables on display is not good for the punters.


I don't know so much about being negative more than trying to put forward some constructive criticism about having a cut off date so far out from the actual day of the expo.


----------



## wokka (Mar 16, 2013)

jacorin said:


> donate?? what crap,if you end up with no animals to sell on the day and you paid for a table,you have the right to expect your money back,


The committee donate thousands of dollars worth of time organising the show for the benefit of the hobby. It's not just about selling animals!


----------



## Umbral (Mar 16, 2013)

I noticed SOFAR doesn't have a platinum sponsor, my wife and I are going to pay double the entry fee to try help out and keep this great expo going. I know it isn't much but I'm sure every bit helps. If you enjoy the expo I encourage all that can afford it to do the same  

I'm not a SOFAR member and have no reason other than trying to support something I enjoy.


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 16, 2013)

ill be going hopefully but only got $45 but will just be buying accsecorries for my new tank


----------



## RileysGeckos (Mar 16, 2013)

I just wanna know if the reptiles will be cheaper there so I know if I need to bring more money?


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 16, 2013)

Just don't buy every beardie, I can't get there til 12


----------



## Raddy318 (Mar 16, 2013)

Reptile will be cheaper, all tho not a great deal cheaper, some people will drop prices as the day goes on so they dont have to take stuff home. Haha
ill be working on snake farmer / rodent farmer store, come say hey!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 16, 2013)

Cant wait, only tomorrow 
Will be wearing my green tree python shirt


----------



## Raddy318 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sure u dont wanna buy a gtp? I know a certain someone working at a certain store who has one?


----------



## reptilezac (Mar 16, 2013)

im so keen im going to be picking up heaps of supplies and a gecko  maybe


----------



## RileysGeckos (Mar 16, 2013)

I hope I can get there man !!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 16, 2013)

So excited!!! not intending on buying anything, but hey, things change lol!!!

trying to get to sleep early, but its not happening! See everyone tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Ambush (Mar 16, 2013)

I'll be the dude with the Video Camera


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 16, 2013)

RileysGeckos said:


> I just wanna know if the reptiles will be cheaper there so I know if I need to bring more money?



Bring lots of money if you want a quality snake as the day goes on the lesser quality ones might get cheaper.

The ATM usually gets emptied quite quick so do bring cash on you but don't lose it....


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 16, 2013)

jacorin said:


> donate?? what crap,if you end up with no animals to sell on the day and you paid for a table,you have the right to expect your money back,



You do know it cost abit over 4 grand just for the tv ad ? The expo is the biggest event of the year for Sofar they need all the help Donations/volunteers they can get.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 17, 2013)

OMG- I have an addiction... Cant remember the last time i got up at this time of the day for anything!!!!


----------



## Bart70 (Mar 17, 2013)

Trying to get kids up and sorted in a motel room.....only a couple of hours now!!


----------



## Umbral (Mar 17, 2013)

Lying in bed and relaxing, apply need to leave here at 8:15


----------



## RileysGeckos (Mar 17, 2013)

Hopefully I get there before all the geckos sell out "


----------



## Shotta (Mar 17, 2013)

nooo slept in!!:cry:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 17, 2013)

Get up umbral!!!


----------



## RileysGeckos (Mar 17, 2013)

How much does it cost for an adult and a 15 year old child?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 17, 2013)

Kids under 4 free not sure bout 5 yr old sorry but is only $5 an adult


----------



## RileysGeckos (Mar 17, 2013)

Okay cheers


----------



## jacorin (Mar 17, 2013)

well,ive been,ive seen and i bought lolol saw ron across the room,met mungus(bought from him) and tinky,didnt meet anyone else.... havent had time to take snakes home as we had to open the shop,so snakes are sitting out the back lolololololol


----------



## Umbral (Mar 17, 2013)

Lol well I got told that all reptiles need UVB, that made me smile. Saw lots, bought little (that made the wife happy lol.) I was tempted by the Angle headed dragons though.


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 17, 2013)

jacorin said:


> well,ive been,ive seen and i bought lolol saw ron across the room,met mungus(bought from him) and tinky,didnt meet anyone else.... havent had time to take snakes home as we had to open the shop,so snakes are sitting out the back lolololololol


 what ya get??? Don't be shy!!! Albino and het I Bet??..... Nearly got a Jag but got no more room ATM .... By far the best Expo IMO but that's because it's set out well and plenty of room to move about... Also c Ron was guna say hello but he had other people around trying to borrow his scooter lol... Also what a great looking Spencer's monitor and the lad that was holding him can u tell me ya user name plz if ya read this ( I'm the one u know from the fish shop buddy).... Great couple hrs today
Ta
Pete


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 17, 2013)

I met Ron, tinky ( who kindly looked after my snake I had to deliver after expo- thank you again) umbral (who is one of the loveliest people i have met in the herping community) and Anthony (am pythons). Bought rats off Wokka. 

Tried to talk hubby into buying a beautiful stimmy but he wouldn't go for it cos we are getting our monitor soon!!! 

Ozimid where were you????


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 17, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> I met Ron, tinky ( who kindly looked after my snake I had to deliver after expo- thank you again) umbral (who is one of the loveliest people i have met in the herping community) and Anthony (am pythons). Bought rats off Wokka.
> 
> Tried to talk hubby into buying a beautiful stimmy but he wouldn't go for it cos we are getting our monitor soon!!!
> 
> Ozimid where were you????


Was eating with the kids when u were talking to people about 10 m away then u went in and I had to go cause Lisa and Darin had turned up and had to load me car with rats and mice.. Well I gather it was u .. Tats and red hair ? Lol... Ps I'm shy he he he


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep that would have been me talking to Umbral. Not bright bright red anymore. Wanted to catch up with darrin and Lisa but had to drop other snake off so was worried they'd defrost! 

Told you to stop bring shy!!


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 17, 2013)

i got a thick tailed gecko and am making sure that all his requirements are kept in check and got some decorations for the tank as well loved all te geckos and snakes there


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 17, 2013)

Would feel a right idiot if I said hi and someone looked into space and said who the hell r u lol


----------



## jacorin (Mar 17, 2013)

ozimid said:


> what ya get??? Don't be shy!!! Albino and het I Bet??..... Nearly got a Jag but got no more room ATM .... By far the best Expo IMO but that's because it's set out well and plenty of room to move about... Also c Ron was guna say hello but he had other people around trying to borrow his scooter lol... Also what a great looking Spencer's monitor and the lad that was holding him can u tell me ya user name plz if ya read this ( I'm the one u know from the fish shop buddy).... Great couple hrs today
> Ta
> Pete



picked up a pr of 100% het striped darwins


----------



## Umbral (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone know how much the All thing slimy enclosures went for on auction?


----------



## HerpAddict (Mar 17, 2013)

was hard getting around with a 2year old and a 1 year old and a pram.....  but still had a good look. bummed that i didnt buy anything. cute little ridge tail monitor nearly found a home..... then saw a boy walking out with a $60 smooth knobtail, really wanted to find one, but had to get home. now im sitting at home looking on the net for a gecko under $100.  wish i got one now


----------



## Snowballlz (Mar 17, 2013)

HerpAddict said:


> was hard getting around with a 2year old and a 1 year old and a pram.....  but still had a good look. bummed that i didnt buy anything. cute little ridge tail monitor nearly found a home..... then saw a boy walking out with a $60 smooth knobtail, really wanted to find one, but had to get home. now im sitting at home looking on the net for a gecko under $100.  wish i got one now



I know the feeling, I had a two year old in a stroller half an hour before the auction he decided it was home time I was devastated  on the plus side I did get a baby bluey, fingers crossed its female.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 17, 2013)

I saw some nice caramel children's and just as I asked the boss for permission someone beat me to them lol. Probably a good thing.


----------



## Melzey (Mar 17, 2013)

Soooooo Many pretty things, soo little money .. Wanted a pygmy bearded, and a thick tail. Dammit!


----------



## Tinky (Mar 17, 2013)

Such a big day.

Soz, I ended up outside on the trade gate entry so missed seeing lots of people.

Still did get a few "Hello Tinky's" so that made me feel special. 

The number of people just looking V's those with a licence and a plan gets better year on year. Talking to some of the store holders and they seemed fairly happy with the way things were going.

Best part of the day was asking all of the little girls if they were going in the Frog Kissing Competition, (and no there was no frog kissing competition).

See yaz all next year..........


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 17, 2013)

herpaddict i think i saw you walking out


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 17, 2013)

Got alot of things for my beardie.  Money well spent.


----------



## HerpAddict (Mar 17, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> herpaddict i think i saw you walking out



Maybe..... Strider pram, 2 little blonde boys..... No containers with goodies in them


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 17, 2013)

HerpAddict said:


> Maybe..... Strider pram, 2 little blonde boys..... No containers with goodies in them



shortish blonde hair?


----------



## HerpAddict (Mar 17, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> shortish blonde hair?



Yep. Nearly look like twins...... Apparently....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 17, 2013)

HerpAddict said:


> Yep. Nearly look like twins...... Apparently....




lmao- i meant your hair!


----------



## HerpAddict (Mar 17, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> lmao- i meant your hair!



Oh Woops lol. Short brownish hair.... Red shirt


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 17, 2013)

yeah it was you herpaddict


----------



## HerpAddict (Mar 17, 2013)

Would of been good to get a baby sitter. Then I could of wrestled some kids out the way to get nice and close


----------



## DanielM (Mar 17, 2013)

*Sofar*

Hey guys,just want to see what everyone got at the expo today  As for me I picked up a beautiful female spotted and some other bits and pieces.(pictures to come )


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 17, 2013)

*what did you get today at the newcastle expo*





today i got this little guy and as you can see i got him for $60 wich i though was pretty good for a thicktail and also got a few things for his enclousure like a exo terra skull and a plant/log thingy from all things slimey and yeah thats all i got today and was wondering what you guys got and hes only around 5cm long


----------



## Melzey (Mar 17, 2013)

*what did you get today at the newcastle expo*



BDkeeper said:


> View attachment 285575
> today i got this little guy and as you can see i got him for $60 wich i though was pretty good for a thicktail and also got a few things for his enclousure like a exo terra skull and a plant/log thingy from all things slimey and yeah thats all i got today and was wondering what you guys got



<3 them.. I'm so jealous!! S/He is gorgeous!!


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 17, 2013)

yeah thanks when i saw them i just had to get one and might be getting a mate for him/her soon


----------



## Melzey (Mar 17, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> yeah thanks when i saw them i just had to get one and might be getting a mate for him/her soon



That will be cool  My sister got a pair, Male and a female - I told her ill be taking gecko aphrodisiacs over to hers because I want one!


----------



## Raddy318 (Mar 17, 2013)

Curiosity, any one get any good photos of the gtp at 'snake farmer' stand,


----------



## Bart70 (Mar 17, 2013)

My good wife fell in love with a nice little Cape York Jungle which I swear she must have looked at 40 of the buggers before picking the 'prettiest one' LOL

Glad she fell in love with it....Means I don't have to justify another snake to her if she falls in love with it and picks it herself!!

It is home in its enclosure and surprisingly calm given the big day it had and the car trip back home.


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah I like the green tree python but for $2 500 not even goin to think about buying it aha


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 17, 2013)

I quite enjoyed myself there, one of the best days ive had this year. I got a fair few photo's that i'll pop up sometime (cant do it right now) the jungle jags were sooo awesome, i really wanted one but no money, plus the tubs i have are'nt fully set up yet. Finally saw some albino's in the flesh including snake ranch's albino spotted. That spencers monitor was cool aswell. I think i may have seen mungus, were u the one with lots of albino's and hets across from the jewellery store? and sezzzz i think i may have seen u to. 
The only thing i bought today was some purachips aspen bedding.


----------



## Raddy318 (Mar 17, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> Yeah I like the green tree python but for $2 500 not even goin to think about buying it aha


I belive the green was $2500 ono, then dropped to $1800 ono after the auction


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 17, 2013)

I was only there when it was $2 500 and led before the auction


----------



## Raddy318 (Mar 17, 2013)

Missed out on it then haha


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah :/


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 17, 2013)

oh well allready cant wait till next year


----------



## geckoman1985 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi guys just got back from setting up enclosure for a pair of knobbys and thickys not bad price to if you ask me will be posting pics on here when got more time


----------



## jacorin (Mar 17, 2013)

well i have stuffed right up.....brought home 2 snakes and didnt have their tubs organised...i know i had thermostat and thermometer and heatmat...... now i cant find anything....... im an idiot


----------



## jacorin (Mar 17, 2013)

aawwww ur not sposed to "like" it sezzzz


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 17, 2013)

jacorin said:


> aawwww ur not sposed to "like" it sezzzz




sitting here loling cos its just the sort of thing id do....


----------



## mungus (Mar 17, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> I quite enjoyed myself there, one of the best days ive had this year. I got a fair few photo's that i'll pop up sometime (cant do it right now) the jungle jags were sooo awesome, i really wanted one but no money, plus the tubs i have are'nt fully set up yet. Finally saw some albino's in the flesh including snake ranch's albino spotted. That spencers monitor was cool aswell. I think i may have seen mungus, were u the one with lots of albino's and hets across from the jewellery store? and sezzzz i think i may have seen u to.
> The only thing i bought today was some purachips aspen bedding.



Yep that was me !
You should have come and said hello 
had a great time, but didnt get a chance to look around 
Was to busy !!
great expo again, congrats to all the Sofar Crew.
Geting better and better each year


----------



## jacorin (Mar 17, 2013)

i met mungus  i did think of something on the way home(though i didnt get there till about 7.30pm lol) it was about feed records...did you have any for these worms aleks???


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 17, 2013)

jacorin said:


> i met mungus  i did think of something on the way home(though i didnt get there till about 7.30pm lol) it was about feed records...did you have any for these worms aleks???



Were you talking to Steven ? Near the displays ?


----------



## jacorin (Mar 17, 2013)

steven?? no i dont think so,but i dont remember much of this morning,was too busy trying to look at everything before i had to go


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 18, 2013)

It was a great day, got a Bluey female - 2yrs, won the auction for the second BHP (currently in shed but could see the potential ).
It was a good day 
Loved the price of all the Nephrurus Gecko's, was so close to buying some as the price was so cheap but decided against it because I have literally no room left.
There was an adult AHD there which I decided not to get and thought about it, went back to grab it and it was gone.

Great looking animals, all were so healthy except one stand which was selling some not so good animals.... But over all, thank you SOFAR and the people that bought some excellent looking animals. Which I had of taken a few grand and walked out with all of the expo inhabitants


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, what can i say, i had 1 of the best weekends i can remember, met up with Rob (Bart70) and his beautiful family on the Saturday at the Australian Reptile Park, we had a ball there although i was a bit dissapointed with the Ven show and the flippant attitude of the 2 guys that were doing it and their rude comments made to me after the show when i asked the younger 1 if he was George Cann's grandson (George Cann the snake man of La Parouse) as he said during the show he did the reptile show at La Parouse, other than that it was 1 of the best days ever until i got to the Reptile Expo. Now i have never been to many Reptile Expo's but if the SOFAR 1 was the benchmark they would have to be pretty good, i met Sezzzzzz a few times whilst there and liked her instantly, she is a bundle of pent up energy with a beautiful soul who eminates a charismatic Aura, unfortunately i did not meet up with anyone else from APS except Rob (Bart70) but that was pre arranged, i was quite dissapointed about this as i was really looking forward to meeting ozmid, Melzey, jacorin, Marzzy, Tinky and many many more, maybe for the next 1 we could make up a simple blue APS name badge so members might recognize each other from the badge, even if it was just to say hi. I was specifically looking to buy a Bredli but could not find 1 that rang my bells, nearlly bought 1 of Snake Ranches $99 Cape York Jungles as there were some real stunners there, my brother got 1 of them and so did Rob's (Bart70's) lovely wife so i will still get a chance to see how they grow, ended up buying a Pogona henrylawsoni (Pygmy Bearded Dragon) for my son as well as some husbandry items for it (basking light etc), a beautiful big hide that looks li_ke a big __Galapagos Tortoise_ shell, 2 smaller sanstone hides for my 2 spotties and a gr8 little telescopic snake hook, i took away quite a few business cards which depending on how well i can smooth talk my wife might just get some use lol. All in all it was a gr8 weekend, I would like to personally thank SOFAR and all their volunteers for putting on such a fantastic venue, i would also like to thank all the breeders and sellers who gave so much of their time to make it such a successful event and will be looking forward to next year with baited breath.........................................Ron


----------



## jacorin (Mar 18, 2013)

funny thing was.... i was wearing a blue name tag with... APS and my nic on it lmao


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol, i was not looking for name badges coz we had not organized it, i was hoping peeps would recognize me from my description of my scooter lolz, don't matter, next time maybe..................Ron


----------



## jacorin (Mar 18, 2013)

i did see you ron,but didnt think i could fight the crowd you had around you,sry........looked like you brought half the crowd just on your own lmao


----------



## Peterwookie (Mar 18, 2013)

Was a great day , I didn't stop all day I was lucky enough to nearly sell out of everthing got to chat with my mate Mangus aka Aleks , tryed to get around and have a look at everthing through the day but man it was busy ,, still kicking myself that I didn't end up buying one of fishheads aka Steve's awesome jungle jags still might have to ask the wife nicely if I can get one .... Big thanks to all the team at sofar my 3rd show with them and every year just keeps getting better will be back again next year


----------



## Melzey (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh Ron it would have been Awesome, I wish I had more time there. I had to pick my father in law up at the train station so it was a really quick visit to look at the pretty things and on my way. I did see you on my way out but you were talking to a few people, I thought about a quick wave but decided that would have just been confusing. Next year mate!


----------



## jacorin (Mar 18, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> Were you talking to Steven ? Near the displays ?



do you mean Steve C from Gilleston Heights?????


----------



## Umbral (Mar 18, 2013)

I looked for you Ron but I didn't see you.... There's always next year


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 18, 2013)

jacorin said:


> do you mean Steve C from Gilleston Heights?????



No Steven D from East Maitland


----------



## jacorin (Mar 18, 2013)

i could have been talking to someone named steve but i wouldnt know,didnt intro himself to me


----------



## IShallCallHimTom (Mar 19, 2013)

I had a great time at the expo. It was very interesting! Though I was dragging my brother around so I wasn't there for too long. There was some beautiful looking reptiles there, I must say, I was quite impressed, but the huge spiders were too much for me! I didn't buy anything; I don't even have my license yet, but I reaaally wanted to.  
I did get some business cards, though...


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 19, 2013)

For the information of other new members for next time, if you have a smart phone and a credit/debit card all you have to do is go onto the NPWS web site and apply/pay for your license online, 10 minutes later you will get an email from NPWS with your license number and that is all you need to purchase your animals, i must have had at least 20 people ask me how they went about getting their license on a Sunday coz they wanted to buy something right there and then, in retrospect maybe i should not have given the answer so readily as i am sure there would have been a lot of spur of the moment buys on Sunday that when taken home were rejected by mothers/wives/boyfriends/girlfriends that might end up being released....................................Ron


----------



## Bart70 (Mar 19, 2013)

Well here are the pics of our Cape York Jungle that my wife fell in love with and bought at SOFAR. She still went ahead and got it despite my 'Self-Sharpening Chainsaw' comments so I guess it really is love!

She must have rejected 30 of the buggers before this one grabbed her (no...not literally, but am sure that will come!)

Actually she does not appear to have too bad a temperament (the Jungle, not the Wife!) - We had her out for 10 mins when we transferred her to her clik-clack and despite being a little flighty, there were no attempts to bite at all. I didn't think this was too bad given that she had been at the Expo all day, then carried around by us, then did the 2.5hr drive home in the car. I have been re-assured by a few people now that the Cape York Jungles are not as 'bitey' as their black and gold cousins.....Time will tell but my wife loves her anyway so she will get the care and attention she needs and deserves.

She has been hiding since, but poked her head out a couple of times when it was darker last night, and I noticed her out and curled up at her warm end when I got up about 3am. Give her a week or so and a feed and she should be fine.

We probably bumped shoulders (literally - there were many ppl there) with others from here whilst walking around. We got there early (30 mins before opening) thanks to a couple of kids that woke us up early in our motel room so chatted to others for a bit before going in. Was a great day.....If we go next year we are going to need a house extension!

Hope the pics attach properly.


----------



## Melzey (Mar 19, 2013)

He is very cool! They were enticing but I'm not ready for a jungle yet, im too noobish ..


----------



## Bart70 (Mar 19, 2013)

Melzey said:


> He is very cool! They were enticing but I'm not ready for a jungle yet, im too noobish ..



We are relatively 'newbish' ourselves, having a Spotty girl that is a big sook and never even looked like biting us, and a Port Mac Diamond that is not a biter (unfortunately not an 'eater' yet either :?) so we are probably due for something that is a little more testy. In saying that, a number of people have told us that the Cape York's tend to be noticeably calmer and better mannered than the black and gold varieties so here is hoping. The price was pretty good so we figured definitely worth a try.

We will be keeping our fingers crossed :lol:


----------



## Melzey (Mar 19, 2013)

Bart70 said:


> We are relatively 'newbish' ourselves, having a Spotty girl that is a big sook and never even looked like biting us, and a Port Mac Diamond that is not a biter (unfortunately not an 'eater' yet either :?) so we are probably due for something that is a little more testy. In saying that, a number of people have told us that the Cape York's tend to be noticeably calmer and better mannered than the black and gold varieties so here is hoping. The price was pretty good so we figured definitely worth a try.
> 
> We will be keeping our fingers crossed :lol:



We have Recently acquired a broome stimson. ill get a little more used to that then i might delve, maybe another at next years expo. I'm excited about that already It's lovely! I really Like the colours of yours, I think I prefer that to the black and gold.


----------



## Bart70 (Mar 19, 2013)

Melzey said:


> We have Recently acquired a broome stimson. ill get a little more used to that then i might delve, maybe another at next years expo. I'm excited about that already It's lovely! I really Like the colours of yours, I think I prefer that to the black and gold.



We fell in love with a very nice Broome Stimson at SOFAR - You can't go wrong with Antaresia's I reckon. They do not grow to large sizes and are generally well behaved (and when not you don't have 6ft of snap'in snake to control!). At least with Antaresia you can get a good collection without needing huge amounts of space.

We also saw a some Pygmy Banded Stimson's which we liked as well......So many snakes....So little time!!

The Cape York Jungles are nice....the adult they had on display is what did it for me...it was very nicely colored and patterned. Interestingly after doing some research I am finding conflicting info about the Cape York Jungles - Some people call them Cape York Jungles, others appear to refer to them as Cape York Carpets. The Complete Carpet Python book does not show Jungles as being native to Cape York, only a small band of coastal rainforest in north Qld, so maybe these are some type of intergrade? Don't really care though....She is beautiful and that was why we bought her.


----------



## jacorin (Mar 19, 2013)

well,i've gone from a really quiet broome stimmie to a sook of a woma to a fllighty 3yr old coastal to a pr of hatchie het darwins,the male bit me already lmao


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 19, 2013)

S O F A R 
and please correct me if i am wrong but we only saw 1 tree frog and 1 of my favourite toads, without a golf club in hand


----------



## Melzey (Mar 19, 2013)

Bart70 said:


> We fell in love with a very nice Broome Stimson at SOFAR - You can't go wrong with Antaresia's I reckon. They do not grow to large sizes and are generally well behaved (and when not you don't have 6ft of snap'in snake to control!). At least with Antaresia you can get a good collection without needing huge amounts of space.
> 
> We also saw a some Pygmy Banded Stimson's which we liked as well......So many snakes....So little time!!
> 
> The Cape York Jungles are nice....the adult they had on display is what did it for me...it was very nicely colored and patterned. Interestingly after doing some research I am finding conflicting info about the Cape York Jungles - Some people call them Cape York Jungles, others appear to refer to them as Cape York Carpets. The Complete Carpet Python book does not show Jungles as being native to Cape York, only a small band of coastal rainforest in north Qld, so maybe these are some type of intergrade? Don't really care though....She is beautiful and that was why we bought her.








This is our guy! He is cool of a little cranky at the moment, but like you say, at least he isn't a BIG cranky guy .. I love Pygmy anything, so cute .. 

I didn't see the adult  but that hatchie is awesome colours  meh, wherever he is from it's a good lookin snakey


----------



## Bart70 (Mar 19, 2013)

Melzey said:


> This is our guy! He is cool of a little cranky at the moment, but like you say, at least he isn't a BIG cranky guy .. I love Pygmy anything, so cute ..
> 
> I didn't see the adult  but that hatchie is awesome colours  meh, wherever he is from it's a good lookin snakey



What a gorgeous little guy! 

Our Spotty girl was a perpetual striking machine the first couple of times we visited her at the breeders place, but from the day she came home she has been an angel. We handled her on Day 2, fed her on Day 4. She has not even looked like biting, despite going through a bad shed recently....She handled fine all the way through. 

Don't be too worried about being a bit cranky.....From what I hear and have observed they grow out of it quickly if looked after and handled properly. We were blessed with our girl as we were fully expecting a few months of getting the odd snap but none thus far. Hope I can say the same about the Jungle in a few months time...LOL


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 19, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> S O F A R
> and please correct me if i am wrong but we only saw 1 tree frog and 1 of my favourite toads, without a golf club in hand



Frog Lady has apparently moved to Sydney all things slimy has her name and possibly number. There were a couple 3-4 that I seen that had been purchased. There was quite a lot of people coming up asking about the frogs " Frog And Reptile Expo "


----------



## Raddy318 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah i also had about 4 people marzzy say 'wheres all the
frogs' my reply was, 'not sure, dosen bother
me, frogs creep me out, so dont pay attention to them' hahah they didnt expect that response.


----------



## Melzey (Mar 19, 2013)

Bart70 said:


> What a gorgeous little guy!
> 
> Our Spotty girl was a perpetual striking machine the first couple of times we visited her at the breeders place, but from the day she came home she has been an angel. We handled her on Day 2, fed her on Day 4. She has not even looked like biting, despite going through a bad shed recently....She handled fine all the way through.
> 
> Don't be too worried about being a bit cranky.....From what I hear and have observed they grow out of it quickly if looked after and handled properly. We were blessed with our girl as we were fully expecting a few months of getting the odd snap but none thus far. Hope I can say the same about the Jungle in a few months time...LOL



I have hope for him, he is settling with time, we have only had him three weeks and I am noticing him "striking a pose" less and less (although he still does it a bit).. he seems to calm down a few minutes after being out, we try to handle him every day for a little while and make sure when he goes back he is still happy.  I am sure mine will settle, now yours - haha, that's to be determined  only time will tell hey?


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 19, 2013)

Raddy318 said:


> Yeah i also had about 4 people marzzy say 'wheres all the
> frogs' my reply was, 'not sure, dosen bother
> me, frogs creep me out, so dont pay attention to them' hahah they didnt expect that response.



Did you have any rude people ?surprisingly I only had one...


----------



## Raddy318 (Mar 19, 2013)

I had alot of people coming around the back of the store, and they were getting a little rude once i asked them to move back out haha
also people were rude about me asking them not to take photos with flash right up close to my gtp.


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 19, 2013)

Raddy318 said:


> I had alot of people coming around the back of the store, and they were getting a little rude once i asked them to move back out haha
> also people were rude about me asking them not to take photos with flash right up close to my gtp.



Yeah I found a lot of people didn't like being told don't do that lol. Didn't see many gtps can't believe snake ranch had them for $1000 what did you think of them ? Where was your GTP ?


----------



## Raddy318 (Mar 19, 2013)

The ones at snake ranch were awsome.
mine was at the snake farmer store


----------



## jacorin (Mar 19, 2013)

here are some pics of click clacks i made up yesterday,and the littlies i got on sun...the female wouldnt hold still for the camera lololol


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 19, 2013)

Those pics are terrible lol where'd you buy from ?


----------



## jacorin (Mar 19, 2013)

bought them from mungus(aleks) bloody nice bloke,1st time i've met him


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey jacorin, those hides you have in the click clacks look identical to the 1s i bought on Sunday from reptile direct, i also got the 1 in this pic that the queen has decided to bask on, beautiful lil snakey m8 you will deff have to keep the pics coming on those 2....................................Ron


----------



## Melzey (Mar 20, 2013)

jacorin said:


> here are some pics of click clacks i made up yesterday,and the littlies i got on sun...the female wouldnt hold still for the camera lololol



Awesome lil guy


----------



## jacorin (Mar 20, 2013)

hey ron, yeh the one in the fem click clack is too big,pain in the rear trying to get it in under the timber and not scrunching the paper,went to 4 shops around here yesterday and none had anything i could use,all had very little in rep accessories


----------



## Umbral (Mar 20, 2013)

Try a small box or a plastic pot plant pot cut down to size with a hole cut in the side for acess?


----------



## jacorin (Mar 20, 2013)

yeh i was thinking along those lines as well Umbral,so will have to get to hardware store for a look........ on another note,was talking to a friend of mine yesterday,who has been talking to ppl about the expo,he said,not one person has said anything good about it so far,they all whinged about something wrong with it. i said i thought it was pretty good,for the small amount of time i was there to look around(only got an hr)


----------



## Bart70 (Mar 20, 2013)

jacorin said:


> yeh i was thinking along those lines as well Umbral,so will have to get to hardware store for a look........ on another note,was talking to a friend of mine yesterday,who has been talking to ppl about the expo,he said,not one person has said anything good about it so far,they all whinged about something wrong with it. i said i thought it was pretty good,for the small amount of time i was there to look around(only got an hr)




I was there 40 mins before opening and left at around 2pm.

We had a great time and found the layout and venue to be very good with plenty of room to move around the general area. By mid morning the crowd did build and it did become difficult to 'hop' between stands to look at/compare different specimens to decide on purchasing without having to wait for some time to get in to what you wanted to look at. Sometimes we felt frustrated that we were trying to look at things with a genuine interest to buy, but were not able to do so due to people who appeared to have no interest other than to be just 'looking' - that is just life unfortunately!

There will never really be an answer or solution to this - Crowds are inevitable. The venue was laid out well and able to cope with the numbers that entered the building. It was frustrating but just part of what the show is about. To survive and grow, SOFAR need the numbers to pay the bills and keep it running. Without the general onlookers we might not have an expo...and many enthusiasts were once one of these onlookers.

We had a ball and have told everybody likewise. We will be back next year. 

Well done SOFAR.


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 20, 2013)

Peterwookie said:


> Was a great day , I didn't stop all day I was lucky enough to nearly sell out of everthing got to chat with my mate Mangus aka Aleks , tryed to get around and have a look at everthing through the day but man it was busy ,, still kicking myself that I didn't end up buying one of fishheads aka Steve's awesome jungle jags still might have to ask the wife nicely if I can get one .... Big thanks to all the team at sofar my 3rd show with them and every year just keeps getting better will be back again next year




They were very nice not sure if he sold many but they were defiantly nice I still haven't persuaded myself that jags are ok but dam those were making it easier.


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 20, 2013)

I did not find the crowd at the SOFAR expo too bad at all, was a lil bit frustrating driving my scooter into position to see some of the hatchies but i just took it in my stride (so to speak lol) and put that particular stand in my lil note pad to come back to later when the crowd thinned out a bit, the most frustrating thing was the kid with the digital camera that insisted on taking 10 pics of every snake on the stands, i finally had to say something to him when he actually climbed over the front of my scooter (pulling my oxygen lead out) and getting between me and the snakes to take some more pics, his dad did not like me saying anything and said come on mate he is only an excited kid. Other than that it was a fantastic day, "WELL DONE SOFAR" i will be back.............................Ron


----------



## RileysGeckos (Mar 20, 2013)

Ron, I now realised what you ment of you being in your scooter Ahaha, I thought you ment thAt you were driving your scooter to the venue hah silly me but I saw you there, but if I known it was you I would of spoken to you.
riley


----------



## Varanid (Mar 20, 2013)

I remember going on a field trip to Frying Pan Creek with the guys and gals in SOFAR many years ago and it was fantastic. I remember our half blind driver running over a couple of stephens banded snakes so we insisted someone else (Bob I think) took over the driving ha ha. The group was only in its infancy then but a fantastic bunch and I can imagine their shows are great..Is Brad still involved, are you on here Brad, if so, gday mate...Darren.


----------



## Bart70 (Mar 20, 2013)

I forgot to mention......

The lovely lady who had the stand with the plaster-cast figurines that the kids could paint.......You saved the day for us!!

Our 6 year old daughter tired of reptiles relatively quickly and we needed something to keep her from driving us insane. Popped this lady a few $$ for some plaster figurines and our girl sat and painted joyfully for quite a while. We just checked on her every 10 mins or so as we circulated the stands. Gave her the stimulation to break up the boredom, and gave us a chance to re-visit many stands without the kids (our eldest boy kept himself entertained) and get a good look and discuss different snakes together - something I reckon is important when the wife needs to be on-board with any purchases.

This was great for us.....Was good to see something to divert the attention of kids who might not be that interested in the reptiles while their parents drool and slobber over what was on offer! :lol:


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry for posting these photos abit late but here are some of the better ones i took at the expo.  way to many photo's lol


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 25, 2013)

mungus said:


> Yep that was me !
> You should have come and said hello
> had a great time, but didnt get a chance to look around
> Was to busy !!
> ...



Yeah i should of, i probably will next year if ur there again now that i know what u look like


----------



## Norm (Mar 25, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Yeah i should of, i probably will next year if ur there again now that i know what u look like



He's not very pretty, is he?


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 25, 2013)

No comment :lol:


----------



## Raddy318 (Mar 26, 2013)

Would like to see some photos if anyone hasSome!?


----------



## mungus (Mar 26, 2013)

Norm said:


> He's not very pretty, is he? ������



well well......I forgot how handsome you are :shock::lol:
I reckon Im a good looker !!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Norm (Mar 27, 2013)

mungus said:


> well well......I forgot how handsome you are :shock::lol:
> I reckon Im a good looker !!! :lol::lol:



Yeah, at least you've got a good cover of hair on you head!


----------



## jacorin (Mar 27, 2013)

he has??? i thought it was a poor wig


----------

